# Walk in tub install.....well they kinda tried to



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Terrible just terrible, it prob took longer to do this f'd up mess wrong than it would to do it right


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Man! Thats professional looking.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

the saddest part besides the plumbing is the poor homeowner is recovering from a hip replacement and had to sit in the damn thing for 45 min til the thing drained, the install has only been going on for 6 weeks :whistling2: h/o said, flooded bathroom twice upstairs and downstairs :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Did the home owner learn a lesson about hiring hacks and checking license,or was this lovely installation performed by a licensed plumber.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Probly statewide or some place like that


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

set it on fire and put it out of its misery!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I talked to the guy that "subs" out the work and asked him what the hell they we're thinking, he says his "plumber" did it and then re-did it and then got another guy to" re-did" it again and this is what they got out of it lol, going there tomorrow or next day to cut everything out and redo it, even the threaded 1/2" mip's were leaking, he said are you sure? I laughed and said have you seen what your guy did? I wish the plumber that did this was on this site....... Who knows these days he might be..... Do us a favor and put yourself out of misery


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The 1 1/2" san tee looks too high, resulting in a backpitched drain line. The shoe probably holds water after the tub empties. But that might be the least of their problems. It's sad when some unsuspecting homeowner hires who they think is a real tradesman and instead ends up with a mess.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> ...Do us a favor and put yourself out of misery


Don't you mean put himself out of *our* misery?

That is embarrassing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well the hack used plenty of glue that's 4 damn sure

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Please post some after pics. I hate to see seniors getting preyed upon.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

something I notice over the years it seems the guys who don't know what they are doing always seem to wipe the glue joints with more glue after its glued in the socket. True mark of a wanna be especially the blue glue.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

The white thing's connected to the black thing, the black thing's connected with the blue stuff...

:laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

You guys totally missed the clean out. At least it has one :whistling2:


----------



## Jason Payne (Apr 1, 2009)

Most of the times the home owner or builder just wants the cheapest price in these timesI must say that all of the hacks sure do give me alot of work.
I was on a job for a new customer the other night. Got a call he came out and first floor was wet along with ceiling. Second floor toilet leaking. Shut toilet off and lifted it. Found Cast Iron toilet flange 3/4" lower than tile. No filler plate not even a jumbo wax seal. Could not believe my eyes the plumber set the toilet and must have had or not had a clue that the wax never compressed. Well home owner looking at a shot Hickory floor not good


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jason Payne said:


> Most of the times the home owner or builder just wants the cheapest price in these timesI must say that all of the hacks sure do give me alot of work.
> I was on a job for a new customer the other night. Got a call he came out and first floor was wet along with ceiling. Second floor toilet leaking. Shut toilet off and lifted it. Found Cast Iron toilet flange 3/4" lower than tile. No filler plate not even a jumbo wax seal. Could not believe my eyes the plumber set the toilet and must have had or not had a clue that the wax never compressed. Well home owner looking at a shot Hickory floor not good


 Hey, be careful, it WASN'T a real plumber that installed the toilet .


----------



## Jason Payne (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: You got that right. He does work for a big company. The house is 8,000 square foot. With a bunch of toilets. Something tells me I will be back


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's the before and after of one we did last week.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Not defending the the hacks however most whirlpool tub Plmg looks like s...t no matter who makes it or how much they cost.


----------

